# C.M.T bits (not CMT)



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen C.M.T. router bits before? What are they?

Just bought a "cheap set" of 1/2" shank router bits on e-bay. I wanted a bunch-o-bits and didn't know what I wanted yet so this was a good fit.

I got 80 bits for just under $98 (taxes and shipping incl). They were sold by e-bay seller akamai-source. They're blue and cone in an aluminum case. The outer box says C.M.T. on it (note the periods) and an item number. I'm sure these are not the high end orange CMT bits and are probably made in China, although the box, nor the bits, are not marked. I haven't used any yet.

Here's a link to the item:

80pc 1/2" Shank Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set 3 Blade - eBay (item 180497917278 end time Apr-25-10 13:30:25 PDT)

Any one have any info on these?

Thanks,

-Bob


----------



## SteveMO (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this review. Scroll to the end of the review for his comments.
OnlineToolReviews.com - Infinity Kitchen Set Router Bits Review

Here's another where they are mentioned.
http://www.provenwoodworking.com/support-files/router-bits-test.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

If they are BLUE they are the same ones that HF/Best Tools sales and many others on the NET, I thnk the c.m.t is for China Machine Tools not 100 % sure but I recall seeing that somewhere.. 

But I will say they are so so bits and should work for you.. 

=========




RJM60 said:


> Has anyone ever seen C.M.T. router bits before? What are they?
> 
> Just bought a "cheap set" of 1/2" shank router bits on e-bay. I wanted a bunch-o-bits and didn't know what I wanted yet so this was a good fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnd12491 (Jun 11, 2010)

I got the same set and think they are a great value, I did find that the shank on the slot cutter and rabbet bits rubbed on the wood and abraded it slightly. I fixed the problem by turning the 1/2 in. shaft a few thousands on a lathe, it might be possible to use a file. I talked to the seller and they offered to refund or replace the set and said they would inform thier supplier. I used a few other bits and found no problems.
As a amateur woodworker, this set will fill my requirements for a long time.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome John, to the RouterForums. Glad you joined our community.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

These are no where near the quality of CMT bits, completely different company, I, d buy the real McCoy before I,d put on of these in my table or router. Nothin like having a bit shatter at 25,000 rpms to ruin your day. Just my 2 cents


----------

